# Stellar Cut Quality and Carbide Tipped



## CL810

Nice review Willie. I agree with your rating of the Laguna blades.


----------



## pintodeluxe

Thanks. I've always been fascinated by carbide bandsaw blades, and finally got the chance to try this out. It makes sense to use carbide. I mean, imagine going back to standard steel blades on your tablesaw!


----------



## Newbie17

I'll add photos of how mine cuts and compares to a much cheaper blade.


----------



## pintodeluxe

Hmm, that's interesting. Mine is 3/4" wide and cuts beautifully in walnut and white oak.

Actually the cut quality is similar to the ProForce blade, but the carbide is supposed to stay sharp longer.


----------



## rad457

Thought about a carbide blade but hate changing blades on my B.S. 
Keep a 1/2" 3 tpi on the 17" an a 3/16" on the 10" 
Local shop makes up the 1/2" blades for about $15.00 CAN. which usually last me about 6 months (Hobby use) asked him about carbide blades and he told me I could get at least 5 Bahco blades for the price of the carbide an that about the 3rd blade time frame I may not be a Happy Wood worker 
Really wonder if the Laguna is that much better?


----------



## sawdust1whisperer

> I'll add photos of how mine cuts and compares to a much cheaper blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Newbie17


The cheaper Timber Wolf looks smoother. I'm I seeing it right?

Great review Pentodeluxe.


----------



## Newbie17

> I'll add photos of how mine cuts and compares to a much cheaper blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Newbie17
> 
> The cheaper Timber Wolf looks smoother. I'm I seeing it right?
> 
> Great review Pentodeluxe.
> 
> - James E McIntyre


Yes, the Timberwolf cuts beautifully. When it snapped (my own fault) I researched what the best blades were and chose the Laguna resaw king. The Resaw King cuts as rough as I imagine a bandsaw blade can. It powers through anything though with my 3 hp bandsaw. I do miss the smooth cuts of the Timberwolf.


----------



## pintodeluxe

> Thought about a carbide blade but hate changing blades on my B.S.
> Keep a 1/2" 3 tpi on the 17" an a 3/16" on the 10"
> Local shop makes up the 1/2" blades for about $15.00 CAN. which usually last me about 6 months (Hobby use) asked him about carbide blades and he told me I could get at least 5 Bahco blades for the price of the carbide an that about the 3rd blade time frame I may not be a Happy Wood worker
> Really wonder if the Laguna is that much better?
> 
> - Andre


My logic was that any time a blade gets dull, your cuts will wander and likely ruin valuable lumber. Any time I'm resawing, it's because I want my best stock to go further. If 4-5 blades would dull and need replacing in the time one carbide blade lasts, that's worth a premium to me. 
Plus it can be resharpened.

Certainly not for the occasional use hobby shop woodworker, but I think more and more serious woodworkers will opt for carbide blades.

Consider not just the one-to-one cost of silicon steel vs. carbide, but also the frustration every time a blade dulls.

Cheers


----------



## sawdust1whisperer

> I'll add photos of how mine cuts and compares to a much cheaper blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Newbie17
> 
> The cheaper Timber Wolf looks smoother. I'm I seeing it right?
> 
> Great review Pentodeluxe.
> 
> - James E McIntyre
> 
> Yes, the Timberwolf cuts beautifully. When it snapped (my own fault) I researched what the best blades were and chose the Laguna resaw king. The Resaw King cuts as rough as I imagine a bandsaw blade can. It powers through anything though with my 3 hp bandsaw. I do miss the smooth cuts of the Timberwolf.
> 
> - Newbie17


Newbie did it break at the weld? I had a 3/16" blade from Highland Woodworking and it snapped at the weld. I don't think I over tightened it.

Got to get a 1/2" timber wolf. 
Sorry Pentodelux to be chatting over your review. It a great subject.


----------



## Redoak49

Very good and informative review. I use a Woodslicer blade and get similar looking results to your non-carbide blade.

Do others have similar results with the red resaw king?

I have fallen in love with your bandsaw and guides.


----------



## Lazyman

My Highlander Woodslicer gave a great finish while sharp but dulled pretty quickly compared my normal Timberwolf blades. I'm going to try sharpening it myself to see if I can extend its useful life. I have looked many times at the carbide blades but I haven't gotten over the sticker shock yet to give it try.


----------



## edapp

I broke my 1" resaw king after a few years of use and abuse (I was cutting down some firewood freehand, dont tell anyone) immediately purchased another without a second though. This time I got a 3/4" blade (in my 18" saw). Cuts wonderfully, tracks dead straight with no fuss, and the finish is smooth enough that I have to feel the surface with my finger to differentiate the jointed side vs the sawn side when I head to the planer.

If you are not getting an exceptionally smooth surface after making the proper adjustments to tracking and tension, I would call laguna and inquire about a warranty/exchange. For the price I expected excellent cut quality, and I have gotten it out of two blades.

Love it!


----------



## edapp

> My Highlander Woodslicer gave a great finish while sharp but dulled pretty quickly compared my normal Timberwolf blades. I m going to try sharpening it myself to see if I can extend its useful life. I have looked many times at the carbide blades but I haven t gotten over the sticker shock yet to give it try.
> 
> - Lazyman


After throwing away 3 or 4 woodslicer blades I switched and will never go back. The woodslicer worked but you arent joking about it dulling quickly.


----------



## splintergroup

I loved the woodslicers, fast, smooth cuts but once some hardwoods went through they dulled fast.
On a lark I bought a 144" x 3/4" RK and I am very impressed so far. No hesitation with hard woods and seems as sharp as ever. I even bought a 1" version in reserve since I forsee some day I'll need to send out the 3/4" for sharpening and I really don't want to be caught without one.


----------



## pintodeluxe

> This time I got a 3/4" blade (in my 18" saw). Cuts wonderfully, tracks dead straight with no fuss, and the finish is smooth enough that I have to feel the surface with my finger to differentiate the jointed side vs the sawn side when I head to the planer.
> 
> Love it!
> 
> - edapp


I agree, you really have to feel the surface to see which side was cut on the bandsaw.


----------



## revanson11

I used to use Wood Slicer blades from Highland but they just didn't last. I re-saw hard maple and with the Wood Slicer I would soon see black cinders of coming from the cut and it would quit cutting. When I got a Laguna 14BX I put a 3/4" Resaw King on it and never looked back. I have total confidence in the Re-saw King. I had one break but came to realize that I had way to much tension on it.


----------



## BurlyBob

Really good info here. Thanks. I'm fixing to buy a 3/4" blade for my Powermatic 14" ban dsaw.


----------



## Fleamo

Have one of these. See my review from a couple years ago. An excellent product that can produce impressive results when set up properly. I can't count the number of re-saw cuts it has made by now. Mine has been sharpened several times and needs to be replaced. I ordered a replacement in November and it is still on back order.Be patient if you want one.


----------



## pintodeluxe

> Have one of these. See my review from a couple years ago. An excellent product that can produce impressive results when set up properly. I can't count the number of re-saw cuts it has made by now. Mine has been sharpened several times and needs to be replaced. I ordered a replacement in November and it is still on back order.Be patient if you want one.
> 
> - Fleamo


Thanks for the long term perspective. Sounds like it's been a good durable blade for you. Many companies are having trouble keeping up with orders right now. Hopefully you get the new one soon. 
Thanks again


----------



## Sark

You sold me on Timberwolf, for sure. Waiting on my new Laguna bandsaw, but don't think I could justify carbide unless I were doing a ton of resawing. I have carbide blades in my DeWalt planer, and the planer marks are a bit more prominent than with the old steel blades, but I've used for 2 years without having to change, and that's huge


----------



## Ocelot

Thanks for the review(s), guys.


----------

